# Korean-New Zealander Becomes Youngest-Ever at World Golf Event



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

With the World Golf Championships Bridgestone Invitational set to tee off this week pitting the best of the best in the PGA, 24-year-old Anthony Kim as well as Lee Jin-myung of New Zealand are getting prepped.

Nineteen-year-old Lee Jin-myung is the latest edition to the golfing world and Anthony Kim had a valuable piece of advice for him: "Don't let what others say shake you."

The WGC Bridgestone Invitational takes place at Akron, Ohio's Firestone Golf Course and the two had a chance to sit and chat. As the youngest player ever to compete in the WGC series, Lee had plenty of questions. He also stated that he is honored to share the field with such a supreme cast.

The links will be filled with some of the greatest competitors ever in the PGA and should yield some great experience for the young golfer. Yang Yong-eun as well as KJ Choi, aka Choi Kyung-joo, and Tiger Woods will also be competing.


----------



## NathanHall (Jun 9, 2012)

It is a good tour to the players. Many young players are participated in this. So it is good tour to young generation players. World Golf


----------

